# Radio Alarm saw



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Anyone want a Radio Alarm saw?
http://flint.craigslist.org/tls/732688695.html


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

I had one of these, but I got rid of it. I was always late for work because the radio didn't work and the alarm was always late.

Brian


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Don't you have one without the alarm Mike? I'm retired and don't need no stinkin alarm!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Wow am and fm stations to boot.  And if it is a real older model it would only have am stations


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'll bet Bj. would like one of these.


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Those this mean you can listen while you work.


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

Too bad it doesn't have a sea dee player!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

I hope this doesn't put the *Radial Arm* saws out of business. :'(


----------

